# Paph. anitum



## eggshells (Dec 22, 2015)

My favourite species.




Paph. anitum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. anitum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 22, 2015)

A nice dark one! You must of imported a number of these.


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2015)

Our cities in u.s. is total bullshit!!!!! Very nice anitum!! How long have you had it?


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 22, 2015)

The Darth Vader of Paphiopedilums


----------



## Spaph (Dec 22, 2015)

So special to see! Great clone you have and great growing and blooming!


----------



## John M (Dec 22, 2015)

VERY nice!!!


----------



## gego (Dec 22, 2015)

Very special. So nice to see one. 

If I can get flask of this species in the Phils, will I need CITES?


----------



## Justin (Dec 22, 2015)

Spectacular!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2015)

2 spikes - well done


----------



## emydura (Dec 22, 2015)

Just spectacular.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 22, 2015)

AWESOME EGGs!!! :drool: I need one pronto! 

Yes Troy, CITES is its own breed of *******. But if you use their owns rules against them this plant is perfectly legal as long as it is imported as adductum or adductum v. anitum.

Any variety of a legal species (app2) is also legal. Since they won't recognize anitum as a species.... order away!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

yep to all above


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks excellent!!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 22, 2015)

So beautiful. :drool: One day I will find one.

You grow and bloom these beautifully. :clap:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 22, 2015)

Chicago Chad said:


> AWESOME EGGs!!! :drool: I need one pronto!
> 
> Yes Troy, CITES is its own breed of *******. But if you use their owns rules against them this plant is perfectly legal as long as it is imported as adductum or adductum v. anitum.
> 
> Any variety of a legal species (app2) is also legal. Since they won't recognize anitum as a species.... order away!



ooh, can I do this with asian arrowana?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2015)

:smitten::smitten:I'm totally in love!

Any tips on growing this species?


----------



## papheteer (Dec 22, 2015)

great [email protected]


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 22, 2015)

great photos.


----------



## paworsport (Dec 23, 2015)

eggshells said:


> My favourite species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice 
A friend of mine gave me this morning an anitum with 2 growths
Do you have any cultural tips to dhare ? 
I grow well roth gigantifolium and supardi forcinfo
Thanks in advance forcyour help


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 23, 2015)

Linus my understanding is that as long as the country of origin will grant the seller and buyer a valid phyto, you are fine. 

No I won't pay anyones fines, but seriously, how can I be prosecuted for a species that is not registered and is considered invalid. Therefore, adductum and legal.

I'm sidetracking from Eggshells plant. It is superb!:clap:


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 23, 2015)

shady, warm, wet and patience


----------



## phraggy (Dec 23, 2015)

About the best Paph I have ever had the pleasure to see.
Wonderful,

Ed


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 23, 2015)

Chicago Chad said:


> Linus my understanding is that as long as the country of origin will grant the seller and buyer a valid phyto, you are fine.



I was joking; arrowana is a fish, so I'm guessing no phyto


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 23, 2015)

Amazing photo and beautiful plant!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 23, 2015)

> I was joking; arrowana is a fish, so I'm guessing no phyto


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

shows my ignorance. I know orchids, reggae music and women. The rest is just life.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Dec 23, 2015)

Awesome! I wish I could grow these.


----------



## paworsport (Dec 24, 2015)

consettbay2003 said:


> shady, warm, wet and patience



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2015)

Chicago Chad said:


> Linus my understanding is that as long as the country of origin will grant the seller and buyer a valid phyto, you are fine.
> 
> No I won't pay anyones fines, but seriously, how can I be prosecuted for a species that is not registered and is considered invalid. Therefore, adductum and legal.
> 
> I'm sidetracking from Eggshells plant. It is superb!:clap:



I thought it was the receiving end where problems take place??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2015)

I also like to hear about the culture.
But it was you or Justin, or maybe both, who bought a flask or two of anitum, but all the seedlings died within one or two years.
Then what was recommended was that people buy rather established plant as it is much easier to deal with cut all the stress and time in growing them from seedlings.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2015)

consettbay2003 said:


> shady, warm, wet and patience



Shady does not really help. 
Can you be more specific? 
Say as compared to the light given to roth? or other description of the conditions of light you give to anitum?


----------



## gego (Dec 24, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I thought it was the receiving end where problems take place??



Yes, I thought the problem is bringing it in here, specially California.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 25, 2015)

The same conditions as mottled leaf paphs works for me but still a very slow grower.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 25, 2015)

They are a bit slower growing but not incredibly difficult if given basic cultural parameters. Temps are 15-30, ph should be at 5.5 - 6. Higher humidity might help. Constant moisture on the roots. And low light.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice plant eggshells.
I agree. Constant moisture might be the most important factor imho. If you are growing them in a greenhouse you should find a shady spot. If you have plants like vandas hanging down, place them (not directly) under those plants so that the light has to pass their leaves first.
If you are growing inside you can put them a little further away of the lamps. After 6 years I am growing anitums now I don't think that light is the most important factor as long as they are not fully exposed to the sun/hps light.


----------



## phraggy (Dec 26, 2015)

polyantha said:


> Very nice plant eggshells.
> I agree. Constant moisture might be the most important factor imho. If you are growing them in a greenhouse you should find a shady spot. If you have plants like vandas hanging down, place them (not directly) under those plants so that the light has to pass their leaves first.
> If you are growing inside you can put them a little further away of the lamps. After 6 years I am growing anitums now I don't think that light is the most important factor as long as they are not fully exposed to the sun/hps light.



Did you get your anitums from Europe and if so-- where.

Rgds Ed


----------

